# Aggressive dog (and it's not about my Bella:))



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Someone I know - not a friend - has an underwalked, understimulated 3 year old male jack russel (not castrated).

This dog lunges at the lady's son's baby when the son visits and bring his baby with. 

Any suggestions on how to improve this behaviour?

The lady shuts the dog in a bedroom, but the feels stressed and he keeps barking and urinates. I suggested baby gates so that the dog didn't feel so isolated and frustrated, as he would still be 'part of' what is going on. I also suggested the person holding the baby throws treats to the dog so that the dog can associate the baby with something good.

Any suggestions how on how else to help?

Obviously...good walks, playing with the dog, providing mental stimulation would help immensly, but this person is not very open minded or willing to accommodate the dog's needs. she doesn't seem to realise he needs more than food and going out to toilet...and she would never get her shoes dirty, get up early enough to provide the dog with a proper walk etc. I know such people shouldn't own dogs, but this is not the point of the thread so constructive answers would be much appreciated


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Kidnap and re-home? Anyone keeping a dog locked in a bedroom, not training, not exercising, isn't fit to have a dog. You could replace it with a stuffed toy dog. If the owner ever notices, she'll prefer it.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Nellybelly said:


> Someone I know - not a friend - has an underwalked, understimulated 3 year old male jack russel (not castrated).
> 
> This dog lunges at the lady's son's baby when the son visits and bring his baby with.
> 
> ...


What you have suggested are good ideas and should help the dog. Is this lazy owner not listening to your suggestions?


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> What you have suggested are good ideas and should help the dog. Is this lazy owner not listening to your suggestions?


I think she hasn't understood what dogs are. She thinks her dog is broken.

I will try making these suggestion again, but I can't do much more I am afraid....


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid it's difficult to give a constructive answer as the dog's behaviour will not improve under the circumstances you have described. You have said it yourself. Such people shouldn't own dogs.


----------

